
The Ugly F Word - Mz
http://micheleincalifornia.blogspot.com/2016/12/the-ugly-f-word.html
======
dxg732f
There's the boilerplate definition of feminism: the advocacy of women's rights
on the grounds of political, social, and economic equality to men

And then there are articles like this. Each one invents their own take on the
concept, and why they have a problem with it.

To me the real question is why so many people feel like whatever they
interpret as feminism, they can just refer to as feminism. Why do so many
people feel like they can gaslight feminism:

-"feminism is the advocacy of women's rights on the grounds of political, social, and economic equality to men"

-"No, that is not what feminism is, let me tell you what feminism is and why I hate it...."

